# 79 Datsun 210/The Pleaser



## thehardknoxlife (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this car? I have an opportunity to buy itfor 150 bucks.I was amazed at the lack of rust on this car. Both quarters are rust free but have dents. The only place I could see rust damage was below one door but would be an easy fix.
The car itself is an dark orange almost brown color with a orange and cream colored stripe that says 210/The Pleaser on the back panel.
What motor options could I look into?....Links for this car would be appreciated.


Oh it runs great.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

thehardknoxlife said:


> Anyone know anything about this car? I have an opportunity to buy itfor 150 bucks.I was amazed at the lack of rust on this car. Both quarters are rust free but have dents. The only place I could see rust damage was below one door but would be an easy fix.
> The car itself is an dark orange almost brown color with a orange and cream colored stripe that says 210/The Pleaser on the back panel.
> What motor options could I look into?....Links for this car would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I personally know nothing about the car. But being that it is a 79 and if your in Cali or a hard core smog state like Cali you might want to stay away from that. I had a 79 280zx that just wasn't worth the trouble even though they are great cars.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I've been lazy, the 79 210 is essentally the same as all 1200's, b210, 210's.
it's RWD, so you could put virtually any motor you want in it, but since you're in CA, you'd be better to buy a pre 75 510 if you want a smog exempt car.

see my 81 210 hatchback for what you can do to a 210.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont know why its says im from CA, I thought I hightlighted TN when I created my profile. No smog control here.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

oh... then any engine with a rwd tranny that fits under the car will work.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Sep 23, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> oh... then any engine with a rwd tranny that fits under the car will work.


What are the engine numbers that will fit right in?


----------

